# What's Happened To KitKong's Model Mansion?



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I just wandered into KK's Model Mansion and got a "404 Error" message that the web site couldn't be found. So I Googled the name and got a new address - but they now appear to exist only as an eBay store. Anybody know what gives?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmm... dunno

He's active on The Clubhouse forum. Might want to reach out to him over there.

I also just sent him an email asking about the status of his website.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Probably just changed formats. Lots of places have done that. I always thought their web site was rather cumbersome.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

OK - I just talked to James and he verified that he's moved to Ebay.

He put up a replacement website up in place of the original stating as such 

http://www.modelmansion.com

(you may have to hit refresh).

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just bought the "Erik the Dead" kit from them.(Phantom of the Opera), so I know they are in business...BTW, Great Kit sculpted by Jeff Yagher...
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Over the years I've bought lots of kits from James at Kit Kong/Model Mansion. Great subjects at great prices! His 1/4 scale classic monsters are incredible! I've already got Frankenstein and Wolfman, and plan on getting Dracula (and maybe the Phantom).

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well, as long as the Mansion's still standing. Thanks for the update, guys - I knew I could count on you for the latest information. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> Over the years I've bought lots of kits from James at Kit Kong/Model Mansion. Great subjects at great prices! His 1/4 scale classic monsters are incredible! I've already got Frankenstein and Wolfman, and plan on getting Dracula (and maybe the Phantom).
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Dracula's gone. I'd get the Phantom while you can. 

Great kits indeed.:thumbsup:


----------

